# 15002 - 15005 series



## 0913@70 (Apr 13, 2012)

Can somebody help me on this. If the CPT code 15734 is billed, it requires cpt for repair of donor site to be bill as additional code. The description of these codes states; 

Surgical preparation or creation of recipient site by excision of open wounds, burn eschar, or scar (including subcutaneous tissues), or incisional release of scar contracture, trunk, arms, legs; first 100 sq cm or 1% of body area of infants and children 


I am confused with 1% of body area of infants and children. 

Are these codes used for children only or it can be used for adults too?

I appriciate who ever can help me


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 19, 2012)

*The key word is "OR"*

Surgical preparation or creation of recipient site by excision of open wounds, burn eschar, or scar (including subcutaneous tissues), or incisional release of scar contracture, trunk, arms, legs; first 100 sq cm *or* 1% of body area of infants and children 

The codes are used for all patients, regardless of age.  However ... if the patient is a child under age 10 (see guidelines), then you would measure based on %TBSA addressed in that surgical session.  If the patient is 10 or older, you go by sq cm.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

